# Happy 4/20



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Enjoy, relax and imbibe! 

Happy 4/20 day everyone.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Just another day.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's been 4/20 for 19 days already


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Just another day.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I just received a really nice present for 4/20. A dozen cookies and a vape cartridge from my future DIL. She’s so thoughtful. 

I really could care less about 4/20 but it’s the young ones in the family that are celebrating this iconic day!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

What day do the alcoholics get to celebrate drinking?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> What day do the alcoholics get to celebrate drinking?


St. Patrick's day. We just did it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> St. Patrick's day. We just celebrated it.


I thought that was for the Irish only


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> I thought that was for the Irish only


They don't mind a little company when they drink. Very sociable people.

and they've always got your back in a fight


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> They don't mind a little company when they drink. Very sociable people.
> 
> and they've always got your back in a fight


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> They don't mind a little company when they drink. Very sociable people.
> 
> and they've always got your back in a fight


just like the Newfies


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Anyone livestreaming Willie's Luck Reunion? Available on Twitch, apparently. Don't know if can do it via their website or just app?

Assuming 4:20 TX time, that's in 7-8 minutes

NM here you go Twitch


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

They legalized pot, then we got the corona virus. Coincidence? I don't think so. 

Paranoia will destroy ya.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm so boring I don't even smoke salmon. Happy 4/20 (I suppose all month) to those who enjoy the herb.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Verne said:


> I'm so boring I don't even smoke salmon. Happy 4/20 (I suppose all month) to those who enjoy the herb.


It's harder than hell to keep lit. Try Oolichans.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Also, I had (back in the day) a "bong etiquette " book, which talked about the direction of the passing, who was packer, what was the etiquette if you couldn't finish the on your turn. Can't find a copy anywhere on the webs. Anyone else seen one?

Happy 420 peeps.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

You forgot shotgunning.








or








and bring enough for every one.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

vadsy said:


> What day do the alcoholics get to celebrate drinking?


Days that end with “y”.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> Days that end with “y”.


There are non in Quebec.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

*Cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome* .......... is real and painful folks


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Verne said:


> I'm so boring I don't even smoke salmon. Happy 4/20 (I suppose all month) to those who enjoy the herb.



I have trouble keeping them lit.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Not that it took Covid-19, but I stopped that whole joint passing ceremony decades ago. Want to smoke? No problem. I'll roll you one.

Swapping spit via the wet end of a doobie.....nah gon happn.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

The 


Milkman said:


> Not that it took Covid-19, but I stopped that whole joint passing ceremony decades ago. Want to smoke? No problem. I'll roll you one.
> 
> Swapping spit via the wet end of a doobie.....nah gon happn.


That’s another reason I don’t smoke. I don’t like bongs, joints or anything that contains someone else’s saliva. Besides smoking is a bad experience for some.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

shoretyus said:


> *Cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome* .......... is real and painful folks


Did not know this.
This syndrome usually happens to chronic users. I have cut right back to just Friday and Saturdays. I wanted to add some structure to my stay at home and also something to look forward to on the weekends. Although I had to try the new cartridge that I got. Just one little toot and KABOOM, I ended up watching Jim Gaffigan’s comedy vids on YT till the wee hrs of the morning LMAO.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Have you ever succumbed to a “weed” hangover? 
How did you cure it?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> The
> 
> 
> That’s another reason I don’t smoke. I don’t like bongs, joints or anything that contains someone else’s saliva. Besides smoking is a bad experience for some.



Nobody uses my pipe except me. If someone comes over (rare, but...) I have a clean pipe for them to use.

That whole sharing / passing thing went by the wayside for me in my teens (basic hygiene).

Edibles can also be a bad experience for some. You have to find what works for you.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have heard of people having extreme reactions to THC but I think those are fairly rare. I've never had any problems other than the overall inconsistency of potency we always had.

Now it's getting better.

I've spoken to people who say they have "greened out" which means all they wanted to do was lay on a couch and wait for the high to subside, but again, I have never experienced that myself.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> There are non in Quebec.


“i” for Québécois.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I have heard of people having extreme reactions to THC but I think those are fairly rare. I've never had any problems other than the overall inconsistency of potency we always had.
> 
> Now it's getting better.
> 
> I've spoken to people who say they have "greened out" which means all they wanted to do was lay on a couch and wait for the high to subside, but again, I have never experienced that myself.


Me neither. Some ppl also succumb to anxiety ie panic attacks. I have had one panic attack while under the influence. I for the most part can usually talk myself out of an anxiety ridden mental state and if the occasion arises I have Ativan. One of those and I am good to go. I am usually high energy whether it be a sativa, indica or hybrid. I just usually grab my guitar and have so much damned fun.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> Me neither. Some ppl also succumb to anxiety ie panic attacks. I have had one panic attack while under the influence. I for the most part can usually talk myself out of an anxiety ridden mental state and if the occasion arises I have Ativan. One of those and I am good to go. I am usually high energy whether it be a sativa, indica or hybrid. I just usually grab my guitar and have so much damned fun.



Yup, we're walking bags of chemicals. The anxiety that some experience with THC is obviously very real.

For me it's quite the opposite. The THC reduces my anxiety in fairly dramatic fashion.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> For me it's quite the opposite. The THC reduces my anxiety in fairly dramatic fashion.


I think for me personally it just changes my whole perspective on my day. I forget all the BS in my life and it’s all about have fun and getting a good case of the shits and giggles. And....I am diligently trying to find a strain that would help with my migraines. I am actually going to try micro dosing with psilocybin mushrooms to see if I can get any relief.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> I think for me personally it just changes my whole perspective on my day. I forget all the BS in my life and it’s all about have fun and getting a good case of the shits and giggles. And....I am diligently trying to find a strain that would help with my migraines. I am actually going to try micro dosing with psilocybin mushrooms to see if I can get any relief.



Be careful with that axe Eugene.

Magic Mushrooms are a whole different animal and they can be a very deep rabbit hole.

Enjoyable? Sometimes.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Be careful with that axe Eugene.
> 
> Magic Mushrooms are a whole different animal and they can be a very deep rabbit hole.
> 
> Enjoyable? Sometimes.


Oh I know. That is why I am micro dosing 50mg 3 days on which is next to nothing and then 4 days off. Extremely small dosages over a 3 month period and then your off for 3 months.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

GuitarT said:


>


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Nobody uses my pipe except me. If someone comes over (rare, but...) I have a clean pipe for them to use.
> 
> That whole sharing / passing thing went by the wayside for me in my teens (basic hygiene).


I did the same thing, about 20 years ago, after a run of chemotherapy. Doctor's orders. 

I was looked at like a pariah - by those who never brought any of their own - at parties I went to when I wouldn't 'pass the Dutchie on the left hand side'. 

Funny thing is, when I quit, so did probably 2 or 3 others. Unintended consequences.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarT said:


>


4/21 = Glad I'm Canadian Day.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> I did the same thing, about 20 years ago, after a run of chemotherapy. Doctor's orders.
> 
> I was looked at like a pariah - by those who never brought any of their own - at parties I went to when I wouldn't 'pass the Dutchie on the left hand side'.
> 
> Funny thing is, when I quit, so did probably 2 or 3 others. Unintended consequences.


I never had that problem. First, I would not be at a party, and if you were my guest I would gladly roll you one or loan you a freshly cleaned pipe.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I never had that problem. First, I would not be at a party, and if you were my guest I would gladly roll you one or loan you a freshly cleaned pipe.


Yea, I did that too (brought a couple of joints and passed one out). Some people didn't have some every now and then. That's cool, we all help each other when we need to.

But when it was the same few people over and over: "Hey, you got any joints?" Never brought their own. It was their inalienable right to smoke everyone else's. I got sick of that whole scene.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Yea, I did that too (brought a couple of joints and passed one out). Some people didn't have some every now and then. That's cool, we all help each other when we need to.
> 
> But when it was the same few people over and over: "Hey, you got any joints?" Never brought their own. It was their inalienable right to smoke everyone else's. I got sick of that whole scene.


I guess I just got to the point where I liked weed better than people. In light of what we see around us it wasn't such a tough choice.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Not that it took Covid-19, but I stopped that whole joint passing ceremony decades ago. Want to smoke? No problem. I'll roll you one.
> 
> Swapping spit via the wet end of a doobie.....nah gon happn.


Guess you didn't go kissing all the girls either? Not even on New Years or your birthday or at the drive in?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Guess you didn't go kissing all the girls either? Not even on New Years or your birthday or at the drive in?



I don't. I met and married the right one the first time.

Drive in? WTF, LOL.

My birthdays are often spent on the road. I don't pay a lot of attention to those, and certainly don't have parties to celebrate them.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Have you ever succumbed to a “weed” hangover?
> How did you cure it?


Same as an alcohol hangover.....don't stop smoking.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> I think for me personally it just changes my whole perspective on my day. I forget all the BS in my life and it’s all about have fun and getting a good case of the shits and giggles. And....I am diligently trying to find a strain that would help with my migraines. I am actually going to try micro dosing with psilocybin mushrooms to see if I can get any relief.


You could try Peyote too. Mixed with Mushrooms it's a strange trip......not too sure if either of them would do anything for migraines tho. Some of the side effects can be a bitch.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> You could try Peyote too. Mixed with Mushrooms it's a strange trip......not too sure if either of them would do anything for migraines tho. Some of the side effects can be a bitch.


The shrooms are being micro dosed and I wouldn’t temp fate by mixing them with something else. The mushrooms have been documented by ppl with migraines and the more evil headache being cluster headaches(much worse then a migraine according to stats) that have effectively worked. I need something that is going to give me some relief because quite frankly, I am very sick of dealing with them a couple or mores times a week. I can’t even begin to count the number of days I have spent in bed from the very onset of these debilitating headaches. What a waste of time and my life.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> The shrooms are being micro dosed and I wouldn’t temp fate by mixing them with something else. The mushrooms have been documented by ppl with migraines and the more evil headache being cluster headaches(much worse then a migraine according to stats) that have effectively worked. I need something that is going to give me some relief because quite frankly, I am very sick of dealing with them a couple or mores times a week. I can’t even begin to count the number of days I have spent in bed from the very onset of these debilitating headaches. What a waste of time and my life.


If it works for you, good, worth a try, but aside from the legality of it (is this under the care of a dr.?) what would the nausea, head aches, increased heart rate and blood pressure and a few other things do to your migraine?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> If it works for you, good, worth a try, but aside from the legality of it (is this under the care of a dr.?) what would the nausea, head aches, increased heart rate and blood pressure and a few other things do to your migraine?


I told my doctor about it but he said that he honestly doesn’t know anything about this topic and that he would research it. My doctor is good that way and if doesn’t know then he will admit. Not like some physicians.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> I told my doctor about it but he said that he honestly doesn’t know anything about this topic and that he would research it. My doctor is good that way and if doesn’t know then he will admit. Not like some physicians.


Well, if he can legally write out a prescription for mushrooms he'll be as busy as the Malahatt and Haida Gwaii in summer.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Well, if he can legally write out a prescription for mushrooms he'll be as busy as the Malahatt and Haida Gwaii in summer.


Colorado is attempting to pass legislation though to make mushrooms legal but will have to wait and see.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Colorado is attempting to pass legislation though to make mushrooms legal but will have to wait and see.


They tried that in BC in the early 80's....it didn't last long. To some extent Mushrooms like Peyote are exempt, religiously, in some states. Peyote is legal in Canada if it doesn't have Mescaline in it. If you are thinking of going thru Larson's site....The Mushroom Dispensary.....I find it interesting that he says "We do not expect to have any legal troubles." and you have to have "Confirmed Ailments". I'd make sure you had a prescription before you bought any. As far as Colorado goes, that's not Canada. It's a schedule 3 drug here. That could get you into club fed or Vanier if some you are not lucky.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> They tried that in BC in the early 80's....it didn't last long. To some extent Mushrooms like Peyote are exempt, religiously, in some states. Peyote is legal in Canada if it doesn't have Mescaline in it. If you are thinking of going thru Larson's site....The Mushroom Dispensary.....I find it interesting that he says "We do not expect to have any legal troubles." and you have to have "Confirmed Ailments". I'd make sure you had a prescription before you bought any. As far as Colorado goes, that's not Canada. It's a schedule 3 drug here. That could get you into club fed or Vanier if some you are not lucky.


I am bypassing everything and growing my own. That way I won’t have to depend on anything!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I think there is validity to micro dosing shrooms. I take a little nibble sometimes when feeling depressed or otherwise shitty and it helps. I never take enough to get high, just a little piece. I bought an ounce last year and probably still have 25g left.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Last time I had 'shrooms I got sick and had a headache for hrs. mind you I took more than a nibble. Tried growing both them and regular mushrooms years ago when I worked at one of the nurseries. Not as easy as it sounds and the Magics never grew outside, inside the shed or in the greenhouses at work. That includes the ones we transplanted dirt and all from the Island The Morels and Button mushrooms grew no problem.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Last time I had 'shrooms I got sick and had a headache for hrs. mind you I took more than a nibble. Tried growing both them and regular mushrooms years ago when I worked at one of the nurseries. Not as easy as it sounds and the Magics never grew outside, inside the shed or in the greenhouses at work. That includes the ones we transplanted dirt and all from the Island The Morels and Button mushrooms grew no problem.


I think things have changed dramatically when it comes to growing your own. Science is our best friend here. All you have to do is is basically add water. This is the kit I am ordering.

The Mini Mega-You-Grow® Magic Mushroom Spawn Kit:

The newest addition to the Mega-You-Grow® Magic Mushroom Spawn kit line offers everything the original does, but in a smaller size and with more ease of use than ever. If you are tight on space, but want maximum growing potential, the mini magic mushroom spawn kit gives you everything you need. A proven productive mushroom kit in a scaled down and sweet size that makes it easy to prepare the substrate. Perfect for counter top and project mushroom growing!

I do believe it’s only $39.99 plus tax and shipping. The reviews on this product are phenomenal.

I have done some investigative research into mushrooms and there is so much positive feedback on how mushrooms have been a preventative to those who suffer from migraines as well as cluster headaches. I have nothing to lose except being pain free. That in itself is beyond worth it.

And.....who knows. I might be able to give up my migraine meds permanently if these mushrooms give me relief. It’s worth a try at least.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've never tried Shrooms for medicinal purposes and haven't tried them at all for probably twenty years or more, but they're a neat buzz once in a blue moon.

I never had any negative side effects, but they're a bit like mild acid, not something you want to take and then try to do anything serious.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> I think things have changed dramatically when it comes to growing your own. Science is our best friend here. All you have to do is is basically add water. This is the kit I am ordering.
> 
> The Mini Mega-You-Grow® Magic Mushroom Spawn Kit:
> 
> ...


Well, I clicked on the link and my anti-virus went nuts. Not too sure why. I hope the mushroom thing works for you but I think you'll find that growing them is just a little harder than "'basically adding water'. If you end up growing and drying them just be careful about how many you take. Some of the side effects are not pleasant and tthe stone is weird.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Well, I clicked on the link and my anti-virus went nuts. Not too sure why. I hope the mushroom thing works for you but I think you'll find that growing them is just a little harder than "'basically adding water'. If you end up growing and drying them just be careful about how many you take. Some of the side effects are not pleasant and tthe stone is weird.


That’s why I am micro dosing if 50 mg/day, 3 days in and 4 off, 3 months on and then 3 months off. It’s such a minute dose. I have to try and be my advocate for my migraines because this part of life is just so draining and the pain at times is just incredible.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> That’s why I am micro dosing if 50 mg/day, 3 days in and 4 off, 3 months on and then 3 months off. It’s such a minute dose. I have to try and be my advocate for my migraines because this part of life is just so draining and the pain at times is just incredible.


Is that 50mg of dried? Not too sure if that size of dose would interact with the drugs you are taking or pot.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Is that 50mg of dried? Not too sure if that size of dose would interact with the drugs you are taking or pot.


I should discuss this with my neurologist. I hesitate though because she’s sort of old school. I think o would feel better with my own GP. I really hate the stigma that is attached to doing drugs like these. I am actually going to do some research on drugs interactions and psilocybin mushrooms to see if I can understand things more.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I hate to point out the obvious here but I think all of this is a bad idea. @Lola


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I hate to point out the obvious here but I think all of this is a bad idea. @Lola


Yeah, I thought about listing the 86 different reasons I thought of why I agree with you, but she wouldn't see it anyways.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

More studies need to be conducted, but there are apparent medical benefits of psychedelics.

Taking Psychedelics Seriously

Funny how people are skeptical of a natural growing plant, but are Ok with pills churned out from a profiteering bunch like big pharma.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

sulphur said:


> More studies need to be conducted, but there are apparent medical benefits of psychedelics.
> 
> Taking Psychedelics Seriously
> 
> Funny how people are skeptical of a natural growing plant, but are Ok with pills churned out from a profiteering bunch like big pharma.


Very enlightening. Great article. Thank you! The more I know the better I feel about micro dosing. I now know that the mushrooms may interact with the triptan I am currently taking for migraines.

As I do my investigative research I am now aware of LSA(very similar to LSD chemically) which is very similar to the psychoactive ingredients in mushrooms. LSA is found in Morning glory seeds. LSA offers the same chemistry components that will give me relief as well. There is a way to prepare the seeds so that you can partake of the medicinal properties that the seeds contain.

I need to do a lot more research and be 100 % sure of everything before I partake in anything.

The migraine meds I take offer some relief but nothing that’s consistent. Just imagine an ice pick stabbing into your head. It’s unbearable.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I received some nice product from OCS yesterday so after work I'll try a little of their hash.

Hope there's not too much corned beef.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> Very enlightening. Great article. Thank you! The more I know the better I feel about micro dosing. I now know that the mushrooms may interact with the triptan I am currently taking for migraines.
> 
> As I do my investigative research I am now aware of LSA(very similar to LSD chemically) which is very similar to the psychoactive ingredients in mushrooms. LSA is found in Morning glory seeds. LSA offers the same chemistry components that will give me relief as well. There is a way to prepare the seeds so that you can partake of the medicinal properties that the seeds contain.
> 
> ...


I know this goes without saying but I'll say it anyway. Be careful.

I have a friend who also gets migraines and they're pretty debilitating. Basically if he doesn't catch it in time he has to lie down in a dark room and take Furinal (sp). That doesn't take it away but it relieves the misery a little.

Good luck. I hope you find a solution.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Very enlightening. Great article. Thank you! The more I know the better I feel about micro dosing. I now know that the mushrooms may interact with the triptan I am currently taking for migraines.
> 
> As I do my investigative research I am now aware of LSA(very similar to LSD chemically) which is very similar to the psychoactive ingredients in mushrooms. LSA is found in Morning glory seeds. LSA offers the same chemistry components that will give me relief as well. There is a way to prepare the seeds so that you can partake of the medicinal properties that the seeds contain.
> 
> ...


Morning Glory Seeds and smoking Banana peels. Welcome to the 60's. Made a hell of a lot of people sick.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Morning Glory Seeds and smoking Banana peels. Welcome to the 60's. Made a hell of a lot of people sick.


I will take relief in any shape or form as long as it’s safe for me.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I know this goes without saying but I'll say it anyway. Be careful.
> 
> I have a friend who also gets migraines and they're pretty debilitating. Basically if he doesn't catch it in time he has to lie down in a dark room and take Furinal (sp). That doesn't take it away but it relieves the misery a little.
> 
> Good luck. I hope you find a solution.


It’s Fiorinal. I am familiar with this drug. I wouldn’t take it anyways because it’s a barbiturate. I used to get an injection of Demerol(opiate) and med grade Gravol. It would wipe me out for two or more days. It would give me 100 % relief but the vegetative state it puts you in is just not worth it. Now laws have changed in regards to this specific medication and you have to go to the hospital to get it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> It’s Fiorinal. I am familiar with this drug. I wouldn’t take it anyways because it’s a barbiturate. I used to get an injection of Demerol(opiate) and med grade Gravol. It would wipe me out for two or more days. It would give me 100 % relief but the vegetative state it puts you in is just not worth it. Now laws have changed in regards to this specific medication and you have to go to the hospital to get it.



I'm with you on the opiates. No way. The day I left the hospital after surgery last fall they gave me a prescription for hydromorphone (dilaudid) which I filled, but never opened.

I returned it unopened and asked the pharmacist to note it in my records once I was confident I wouldn't have that level of pain.

I'm sure some people really need that level of pain relief and if so, they (you) have my sympathy.

I took a few regular strength Tylenol for a week or two but nothing since then and never anything stronger. I really do NOT like that feeling of detachment and lack of control.


----------

